# A question about green bell peppers!



## MCatCar (Jun 6, 2010)

My family has started eating a lot of roasted bell peppers, and I try to give Oliver what we eat, so its cheaper. 



I obviously will give them to him fresh, and I will just give him about a 1/6 of one, and I was wondering if I should give him the white seeds inside?


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 6, 2010)

My bunnies normally get the scraps of the bell peppers when we cook them. They get the top with all the white seeds. They seem to really enjoy the seeds and make sure to eat every single one. 

Like any veggy, make sure to introduce it a little bit at a time and increase the amount slowly if there is no adverse reaction.

Dawn


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Sabrina loves yellow peppers, I have never tried the green ones before but I am sure that Oliver will love them!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 6, 2010)

Yellow, orange and red bell peppers are big hits around here. Even Pipp eats them. :biggrin2: 

Green is okay, just not quite as popular. 

I usually take out the core and the seeds, although based on Dawn's experience, I won't next time. 



sas :thanks:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 7, 2010)

This so so great to know. I always end up throwing out that top core and the seeds. Now I know what to do with it


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 8, 2010)

Felipe looooves green peppers. I've always thrown out the seeds but maybe I will try some with him.


----------



## NewBunMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

I tried to give Mister some green bell pepper tonight. He was actually MAD I offered it to him. He came up to me thinking I had something actually good like a carrot, and as soon as he got within sniffing distance of the pepper, he stopped immediately, turned his back at me and shook his head like crazy. I offered once more just to be sure and I received the same treatment. He was promptly offered some carrot to make up for my transgression. Fortunately, my dog is a garbage disposal and LOVES veggies, so they won't go to waste.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL! You offended him with a pepper!


----------

